# Norco Enduro World Team



## Indian Summer (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, haben wir zusammen mit Norco das Norco Enduro World Team auf die 
Beine gestellt. Die drei Jungs Ludo, Lukas und Michael sowie Lorraine sind auf allen 
Enduro World Series-Rennen sowie ausgesuchten weiteren Enduro-Rennen wie einigen 
Specialized Enduro-Races sowie dem Megavalanche in Alpe d'Huez am Start. Wäre cool, 
wenn ihr die Team-Facebook-Seite liken könntet (falls euch das Team gefällt), damit wir für nächste 
Saison möglichst gute Karten für die Sponsoren-Suche haben und das Team etwas internationaler
ausrichten können.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juni 2013)

Kann man denn auch die Klamotten bekommen oder gibt's die nur für die Fahrer?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Juni 2013)

da schließe ich mich meinem vorredner an,das wäre wirklich mal eine feine sache...


----------



## Indian Summer (14. Juli 2013)

Hi

Momentan sind die Jerseys noch für die Teamfahrer reserviert. Eventuell bringen wir gegen 
Ende der Saison eine limitierte Auflage in den Verkauf.

Übrigens, an diesen Wochenende wurden unsere Fahrer beim ursprünglichsten aller Enduro-Rennen, 
dem Megavalanche in Alpe d'Huez 4. Lukas, 6. Lorraine und 11. Michael. Ludo fing sich an sicherer
3. Stelle liegend einen Plattfuss ein und konnte das Rennen leider nicht zu Ende fahren. Eine 
Riesen-Leistung unserer Fahrer, auf die wir stolz sind!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## soil (7. November 2013)

Welche Rahmenhöhe fährt Lukas mit 185cm Körperlänge?
Danke!


----------



## Indian Summer (13. November 2013)

Hi

Lukas fuhr diese Saison ein L, überlegt sich aber, für die kniffligen, vertrackten
Strecken auf das M zu wechseln.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

